# New Coffee Website



## BigDmc (Aug 26, 2018)

Hi my names is Dic and just started my own roasted coffee bean Biz

Please take a look and feel free to tell me what you think.

Coffee Allstar


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I think you probably don't roast the coffee you sell...and £10 for 250g of Brazil Santos is an extremely high price for a commodity grade coffee as is £20 per Kg.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi Dic

Please read the advertising information on this link https://goo.gl/0t3gUr

We're here to help and can be contacted at any time

All the best

Glenn


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

I think you are pretty much on a hiding to nothing suggesting using a blender to grind beans (on a specialist coffee forum such as this)!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

p.s Your refund policy needs addressing as it is for another site (or sites)

https://coffeeallstar.co.uk/pages/refund-policy


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Glenn said:


> p.s Your refund policy needs addressing as it is for another site (or sites)
> 
> https://coffeeallstar.co.uk/pages/refund-policy


Looks like it may have been copied/pasted from another site - trading in dollars. Are you in the UK, @BigDmc ?vThere are many areas of your website that do not comply with distant selling regulations.

I would NOT want to trade with you with these, and other, issues.


----------



## Banjoman (Apr 18, 2017)

MildredM said:


> I *would want* to trade with you with issues such as this.


I think you may have "miss-spoken"


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I think we should just get rid of this post and link


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Yep like lead brick in water only one way it's going.


----------



## Dumnorix (Dec 29, 2017)

"We wouldn't want our kale tasting and smelling like coffee now, would we?"

Or for that matter, our coffee tasting and smelling like kale! Maybe better than my coffee beans feeling the 'wrath of the hammer', though.

I guess it's just as well there are plenty of suggestions for what to do next time I get up in the middle of the night craving a cup of coffee and my grinder just won't work due to some technical issues I can't quite get the hang of....


----------



## BigDmc (Aug 26, 2018)

Thanks for the replies fellas, especially regarding the refund policy, that is something that has been missed and needs addressing asap.


----------

